# Help with Freshwater Moray (Gymnothorax tile)



## missi (Jul 4, 2006)

The other day I purchased a baby Gymnothorax tile. He was being kept in the goldfish tank at the lfs. I was told he can be kept in my 40 gallon long cycled FRESHWATER goldfish tank as well. I put him in, he's eating lots of frozen krill, seems to be getting on fine, and all but I decided to do a little online research. I read that they should really be kept in brackish water. I have no idea how to make my tank brackish. I went into a local marine fish store (not the one I got my eel from) yesterday and the guy said the goldfish would like being kept in brackish water as well so it's fine. He said to add 8 tablespoons of salt one day then 8 more in 48 hours. I told him the only salt I have experience is this kind http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product_R_3510_Nav_1_N_0_Ntt_fish%20salt_sku_474967_familyID_1697.aspx He said it would be fine because it is from evaporated sea water. I have a bucket premixed from last night with 8 tablespoons of the AF salt disolved in (I read you should let it sit 24 hours before adding) and plan on adding it tonight. Please let me know if I'm doing the right thing. I hope to learn quickly so I can make my eel as comfortable as possible. Thanks so much!

Here are pics of my lil moray sweetie

http://missicore.com/gallery/album05


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

First of all, your moray shouldn't be kept with goldfish. Some goldfish are known to live in slightly brackish conditions but shouldn't be subjected to it for that long. I'm not a real goldfish expert so i''l leave it at that.

The kind of salt you mentioned it the wrong kind. While it's known to temporarily recreate marine-ish conditions for things like brine shrimp, in a true brackish tank it's worthless. All your doing is raising sg levels slowly, and adding an extra slime coating,minerals, etc.

The kind of salt you need is: http://www.pets-warehouse.com/Vpasp/shopexd.asp?id=156837

There are many types of marine/ sea salt out there and in your acse most will be okay.


The second thing you'll need is a hydrometer. There are many types, floating arm, floating, and the like. You use it to check your Sg levels. Raise it by 1.001 or 1.002 each week. Not only will raising it that slowly preven your bateria from dying off, but it'll give your eel time to adjust to the change. Try getting the Sg up to about 1.010 or close to it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Just a small correction to the above, but a VERY important one. Do NOT raise the specific gravity more than .0002 per week (not 1.0002) or you will kill off any good bacteria that you already have and throw your tank into a whole new cycle. The only way of doing it correctly is by having a hydrometer or refractometer (the latter is much more reliable).


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

* oops lmao. I always forget to put .001 lmao, always put 1.001 or something .


----------



## OldManOfTheSea (Sep 17, 2006)

Another old thread, I just happen to look around at threads I normally not view and I totally agree with missi that this eel shouldn't be in with a goldfish for what I remember about goldfish is that they belong in a tank of their own due for a few reasons such as that they are cold water.

I guess by now you realize that your not a feeding problem for this Gymnothorax tile is by now twice its size if not larger and feeds on fish for it has two rows of teeth and very sharp too that helps them into tearing flesh off from their preys. Also that this species is a freshwater species. And they grow 24" and that a 40 gal tank is too small, least of all to my own understandings. So I hope that you realized this and left the fish in freshwater


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

OldManOfTheSea said:


> Another old thread, I just happen to look around at threads I normally not view and I totally agree with missi that this eel shouldn't be in with a goldfish for what I remember about goldfish is that they belong in a tank of their own due for a few reasons such as that they are cold water.
> 
> I guess by now you realize that your not a feeding problem for this Gymnothorax tile is by now twice its size if not larger and feeds on fish for it has two rows of teeth and very sharp too that helps them into tearing flesh off from their preys. Also that this species is a freshwater species. And they grow 24" and that a 40 gal tank is too small, least of all to my own understandings. So I hope that you realized this and left the fish in freshwater


_
Gymnothorax tile_ is a freshwater to brackish species that momentarily moves into saltwater to spawn. It stays in at least slight brackish water, and most people have had troubles with it being in freshwater (pure). Either it just dies, or it gets a white slime coating that leads to death.


----------

